# Paper labeled pre-prohibition labeled whiskeys.



## Pascagoula Paul (Oct 17, 2019)

My collection of pre-prohibition (before 1934) labeled whiskeys (all sizes) has grown to over a + 140, so here's my question.

How do I protect the paper labels? 
What can be done to save the labels without destroying them? Anyone know what can be used to save the old paper labels.

Thanks, Frank


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 17, 2019)

By protecting do you mean preventing them from fading? Keep them in a room that doesn't get sunlight, for example using blackout curtains. Or if there is sunlight don't let it be direct. Low humidity helps too. Basically keep the area climate controlled. If you want to limit dust put them in some sort of display case.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 18, 2019)

An old article of mine here discusses the lighting side of things.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?689355-Properly-Illuminating-the-Past
But, in general, keep them away from light-- especially sunlight. I keep mine in a cabinet I close off when I don't want to look at them. Keep them away from high humidity. 50-70% is fine. Temperature isn't as much of a concern as some people think. Normal room temperature is sufficient. 
Don't coat them in anything. No sprays. If for some reason you must coat one, Krylon puts out archival sprays for art work. It's sold at Hobby Lobby. Get matte, not semi-gloss. To reconstruct a label, use Elmer's Rubber Cement-- not glue, but rubber cement-- to reattach pieces. I recommend against clear plastic sleeves as labels need to breath and some plastics will leach chemicals into the paper, ruining the labels. I keep my best labels behind glass.


----------



## jarhead67 (Nov 6, 2019)

Would love to see some pictures of your bottles.


----------

